# personal chef



## andrew5 (Jan 17, 2003)

I am doing some research for a personal chef businessl. I checked out some websites on personal chefs, but they just want to sell me their program. Any thoughts or ideas on information?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Hi, Andrew! Have a look at the Inside Scoop forum here -- there have been quite a few threads on personal cheffing. There have also been some in the Cook's Corner forum. Do a search on "personal chef" in those 2 forums, and you'll find some good answers.


----------



## andrew5 (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks I will do that.:bounce:


----------

